
EU should ban AI-powered citizen scoring and mass surveillance - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/26/18759447/eu-ai-ethical-policy-recommendations-ban-mass-scoring-surveillance
======
draugadrotten
The focus on technology such as AI is confusing the matter. What matters is
how people are treated, not which technology was used to treat them good or
bad.

The discussion should be about when citizen scoring or mass surveillance is
justified, which it could be. If the answer is that citizen scoring or mass
surveillance never is justified, then technology does not matter. If the
answer is "sometimes, under condition X", then it may be less important if the
scoring and surveillance is done using technology labelled as A.I. or
biological neural networks, than how the results are used, by whom and for
what purpose.

------
londons_explore
> What matters is how people are treated.

Couldn't agree more. Use AI, cameras, people, or even a random dice roll to
decide how to treat your customers or citizens.

If you mistreat _any_ of them, expect to be giving them compensation through
the courts though.

